# Project Management Software



## biggs3 (May 7, 2007)

I work in a small company (2 principals, 1 PLS, 1 sr. engineer, 3 junior engineers, and a few survey crews..all engineers except 1 are PE's) that does land planning, development and surveying. We're starting to restructure how different projects are distributed within our company. We used to just have certain individuals work under certain principals, but now we are getting our sr. engineer involved in more of a manager role to be involved in ALL projects and distribute work accordingly. Previously I could be working on a project that he knew nothing about since I reported to a different principal than he did. Well, I'll cut to the chase on this. Does anyone use any kind of management software or anything to organize their current projects? I was thinking of creating a simple database, but if anyone had any other ideas that would be helpful as well. Even though we're small we churn out quite a bit of work and it's only going to get harder for our manager to juggle all the things we're working on. I was wanting to get a simple system in place so we can take a look at all the jobs we have going on, whose assigned to them, and the project's status (type, due dates, etc.). I'm pretty sure I can take care of it in a database, but if anyone has heard of or has any special software that does this I'd be interested to know more about it. Thanks, and sorry for the long-winded post!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

biggs --

Excellent question !! I posted the same question some time ago and got a few responses http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=2033

I haven't had time to go back and try the Open Source program, but I have heard several people remark that Primavera is good. I would be interested in hearing more information about strengths and weaknesses of different program management software.

Regards,

JR


----------

